# Dates for Parliamentary elections



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Confirmed: Egypt to hold elections for People's Assembly on November 21 and Shura Council on January 22.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Confirmed: Egypt to hold elections for People's Assembly on November 21 and Shura Council on January 22.


YEAH RIGHT ---- 50LE says it doesnt happen


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> YEAH RIGHT ---- 50LE says it doesnt happen


Well there's a word that that I had forgotten existed, confirmed.
You for got the un shah laa at the end of that.
But I sadly agree.
And as for 50 le isn't that the going rate for the beggars now.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From BBC:

Egypt's ruling military council has named 28 November as the start date for the first parliamentary elections since the fall of President Hosni Mubarak, state media reports.

The elections are likely to be held in three stages, so the process will take more than a month.

State media had previously said the elections would begin on 21 November.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> From BBC:
> 
> Egypt's ruling military council has named 28 November as the start date for the first parliamentary elections since the fall of President Hosni Mubarak, state media reports.
> 
> ...


shall i tell you where to send my 50 LE thats 1 week delay


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> shall i tell you where to send my 50 LE thats 1 week delay


but you said "50LE says it doesnt happen" not "it doesn't happen on that date"  come on, you are in Egypt, time is nothing, one week delay is actually quite good. I'm expecting something major to happen so SCAF can have the excuse to cancel the whole process and hang onto power still


----------

